
My First IPv6 Spam - there
http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-first-ipv6-spam.html
======
joeyh
The most amusing change with ipv6 for me is that google now tries to crawl the
webserver on my laptop whenever my ipv6 tunnel is up. I suppose I should add a
robots.txt. (I have no clue what link led it to my laptop, although its AAAA
is in the dns.)

~~~
there
or enable a firewall?

